# A LOOK AT THE NEW 92X COMPACT



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

https://www.guns.com/news/2019/10/01/beretta-carry-update-a-look-at-the-new-92x-compact

Nice......................but does it pass Shipwreck's approval. I'm interested. The weight is almost on par with polymer framed compacts. A Vertec grip, interchangeable front sight, and compatible with all 90 series magazines, grip options and a list of other goodies.

Review:
https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/h...ize-centurion-compact-and-performance-models/


----------

